# Need Venetian rental agent



## Mayaomahony (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all!

My husband and I are relocating permanently to Venice in December 2014. We have 2 problems -- two dogs.

Every rental agency I have spoken with doesn't allow pets.

So, I'm hoping someone on this forum might have a connection that could help keep our family together.

Here are our specs:

Two dogs
Approx 120 mq or so
Short term (6 months) or much longer term
Any sestieri
Monthly max budget: euro 2.000
Unfurnished if possible but it's fine if it's furnished.

If anyone has any connections to help assist, it would be most appreciated!

Thank you,

Maya


----------

